# Any experience with Fuji road bikes?



## carlflow

I can get a good discount on Fuji bikes (not from performancebike) but I always got the notion that fuji didnt make high quality bikes. I can remember hearing people say that they were equal to department store because which discouraged me. Im currently looking at the altamira 2.0 and 3.0 which is ultegra and 105 respectively.

Thanks


----------



## Tantivious Todd

I don't have any personal experience with the models you are referencing, but I can say that I know Fujis were ridden in the TdF last year. Also, when I recently volunteered as a course marshal for a Rev 3 Triathlon, I noticed several of the good competitors were on Fuji tri bikes. Lastly, a LBS dude races on one, and favored the frame enough to send it to Calfee to have it repaired after a paceline pile up damaged the top tube.


----------



## tlg

The people who told you that are idiots. 
Look at this $9,000 department store bike.  I'm sure you could get a better deal at Walmart.









And amazing to see people win races on department store bikes. 
Champion System's Lewis Wins Tour de Beauce Stage 2!
https://www.fujibikes.com/news/details/29
Champion System's Friedemann 3rd at Tour de Beauce Stage 1
https://www.fujibikes.com/news/details/27
Annika Langvad Wins Danish Cross Country Series
https://www.fujibikes.com/news/details/28
Champion System's Butler Podiums in Tour of Japan Stage 3
https://www.fujibikes.com/news/details/26


----------



## CBus660R

What separates a department store bike from a quality bike is mostly the group set, you're not gonna find Ultegra and 105 on any bike in a department store. If you like the Fuji, buy it and be happy.


----------



## mokos_13

Carflow,
I am in the market for a new Fuji myself: '11 SST 2 or Altamira. I am leaning more towards the SST. I currently own a '09 Fuji Roubaix which I bought from the PerfomanceBike, and I have no complaints. I think that buying from the store is more convenient than from the company. By the way, I've seen several Altamiras on the road, and they really look nice.


----------



## Old Roadie88

mokos_13 said:


> Carflow,
> I am in the market for a new Fuji myself: '11 SST 2 or Altamira. I am leaning more towards the SST. I currently own a '09 Fuji Roubaix which I bought from the PerfomanceBike, and I have no complaints. I think that buying from the store is more convenient than from the company. By the way, I've seen several Altamiras on the road, and they really look nice.


I recently had a good buying experience at Performance when I bought my Fuji. They took the time to carefully fit me for the bike. I considered the Roubaix but I went with the triple ring road bike with Tiagra and 105 derailleur, the Newest 1.0. It has a more relaxed frame. The Roubaix would have been my choice for a more aggresive road bike.


----------



## DesertDoc

*Go for it!*

I put in about 6,000 miles on a Fuji CCR frame last year. Mavic wheels and Ultegra all around. I think they are an excellent bike for the money and plan to buy another this year. Compare the specs with anything else you are looking at buying and you should find excellent value with Fuji. I have not been dissapointed in any way the Fujis I own.


----------



## terbennett

Fuji is an LBS level bike. They did make some stupid moves into the department store level bikes, but they have cleaned up their act in the last decade, I used to have a Fuji Team SL in 2004 and that bike even puts most new Fujis to shame. That bike was produced at a time when Fuji also made some mediocre models (the 2004 Finest and Club LE come to mind). A move into lower quality stuff can haunt a company even if they do a complete turn around. Good example is Hyundai. They sold crappy cars for years and but their stuff is good now... really good, I've been told. However, I still have my reservations and while I will tell people that their product is better than it used to be. I won't buy one. It might not apply anymore, but a bad product can tarnish any company's name for years. BTW, what separates dept. store and LBS bikes are not just components. There are department stores that sell bikes on their websites with 105. Ultegra and Dura Ace components. The quality of the frame is a big part of the equation too.


----------

